# Concours d'Elegance skirt



## leeazy (23 March 2015)

Hey, I'm going to make my own concours outfit, I'm desperately needing help with the skirt. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get the measurements/template for the skirt? My horse is 16.2 and in a 6'9 rug if that helps for measurements.

Thanks in advance! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Deseado (24 March 2015)

Is there a specific type of skirt for this, or do you mean a sidesaddle skirt (apron)?


----------



## Gixer (24 March 2015)

Assuming you are riding astride having given horses rug length. There is no fixed length for the skirt but some guidelines that may help. Rider should be covered neck to toe, so skirt once mounted needs to hide your feet. Personally I prefer a swept up skirt that comes up from your feet to the top of the tail. I've seen a few with wrap around skirts that are the same length down the horse from rider foot to foot, I feel this hides too much of your horse, remember you are judges on horses conformation in this class also. While you are designing your outfit some things to keep in mind, sleeves need to be full lengt and no bare chest on show. colours should be more muted, remember you are looking at Edwardian and Victorian costume anything bright would have been frowned upon. hope that helps
pics of me out on my mare just as I like showing them off, outfit designed by me and put together by my mother.


----------



## leeazy (24 March 2015)

Thank you Gixer, yes I will be riding my horse. The information was really helpful. How did you make your skirt, did you use a template or just by eye?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 March 2015)

I cheated and bought a size 16 skirt from someone who makes period costumes on Ebay! I am a size 10 but it gave me the required extra fabric.

I need to add stuff to the skirt for his year but I am not sure what yet!


----------

